# I am looking for help on marketing my t-shirts



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi I have just began design t shirts and would like advice and help on marketing mainly through the internet as my start up budget is small. Any other ideas or to do with marketing would be well appreciated.


----------



## pettease (Apr 27, 2009)

You should try ebay, it's a good place to advertise


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

There is someone on www.etsy.com that has sold 3,500 shirts & totes since 2008. They
must know something because their products look like most that I see elsewhere.


----------



## tengonohogar (Apr 25, 2010)

I would put time towards social networking. It's a good way to get your name out and receive traffic to your site, for free. My first sales were a result of traffic from facebook. Search 'social networking' in the marketing forum to find out more.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

Another thing to try is blogging, this helps with SEO and can attract attention. You can also find forums related to the kinds of T-shirts you're selling, and post on them. 

eBay seems to work best for mass-market type stuff that can be sold rather cheaply. On Etsy you can get a higher price, and quality is appreciated, but I find it hard to get traffic there, and they have some technical problems - I do better on my own website nowadays. Etsy has a certain "feel" to it - if your designs don't fit within that "feel" you might not do so well there. I'm also working on setting up a shop at Storenvy.

As far as social networking sites, I'd read this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t109954.html

Not all the social networking sites will work for everyone, and it takes a LOT of time, effort, and energy to get noticed and begin making sales on them. This is true for the Internet in general but I find it especially true with social networking sites.

Another idea: Get some business cards (you can print your own rather cheaply), and wear your T-shirts as much as you can. Hand out cards to people who comment on your designs. I get a lot of attention this way.


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

lincolnapparel said:


> Another thing to try is blogging, this helps with SEO and can attract attention. You can also find forums related to the kinds of T-shirts you're selling, and post on them.
> 
> eBay seems to work best for mass-market type stuff that can be sold rather cheaply. On Etsy you can get a higher price, and quality is appreciated, but I find it hard to get traffic there, and they have some technical problems - I do better on my own website nowadays. Etsy has a certain "feel" to it - if your designs don't fit within that "feel" you might not do so well there. I'm also working on setting up a shop at Storenvy.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Your information is super helpful as it conforms what I was thinking of doing except for the business card suggestion and wearing the t-shirt which I will start doing right away.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The first thing you need to do before anything else is figure out who your target market is and where those people go. A lot of people tend to do what I call "scattershot marketing", in other words, they throw a lot of stuff at random people and hope some of it hits people who will want to purchase their products. A much smarter and more effective way is to figure out who might want to purchase your products, and then go talk to those people. 

It isn't about talking to a lot of people, it's about talking to the right people. If you spend a little time before you start marketing determining to whom you want to sell, and doing the research to figure out where those people go online, you can often find a lot of marketing possibilities you might not have considered.


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> The first thing you need to do before anything else is figure out who your target market is and where those people go. A lot of people tend to do what I call "scattershot marketing", in other words, they throw a lot of stuff at random people and hope some of it hits people who will want to purchase their products. A much smarter and more effective way is to figure out who might want to purchase your products, and then go talk to those people.
> 
> It isn't about talking to a lot of people, it's about talking to the right people. If you spend a little time before you start marketing determining to whom you want to sell, and doing the research to figure out where those people go online, you can often find a lot of marketing possibilities you might not have considered.


Thank you. I focus on who I am aiming to buy the t-shirts and find them on line which is where I would prefer to operate apart from some local shops to begin with. Fresco


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

For starters.....try Facebook. It's good to start local with your friends and then comes word of mouth from your friends. Best of luck to you.......


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for that. I will give it a go. Do you know any high quality t shirt suppliers near Spain or where I can look. So far all I have found are medium to bad quality used by the t shirt printers.


----------



## flock (Apr 23, 2010)

Can we see your designs?, is there a link?

Thanks. Fellow designer here just trying to connect with other designers.


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

Flock,I have nothing totally finished. There are two ways I am looking at. 1. A logo that I repeat. I have seen in Tarifa,Spain where I live has been very successful. 2. The other is the way is to have follow a theme in my design around a word. I like both options. Obviously to make a logo and go from there is easier than constantly designing and re designing but is not that half the fun of it all? Quality cotton is what I would like to get my hands on. If you have any suggestions I would be grateful. A good cut and lasting cotton. Once I get a some basics ill send you a link. Likewise send me yours. Thanks for the message and have a good weekend.Fresco


----------



## mad4tshirts (Mar 3, 2010)

First off ----> Showcase it to everyone you know personally (in the flesh and digitally). You've already got a market that believes in you and wants to support your business. Decide what you need from them, such as feedback, investment, advice, for them to show it to interested parties, even buy it, and make sure you ask them for it.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

mad4tshirts said:


> First off ----> Showcase it to everyone you know personally (in the flesh and digitally). You've already got a market that believes in you and wants to support your business. Decide what you need from them, such as feedback, investment, advice, for them to show it to interested parties, even buy it, and make sure you ask them for it.


This is great advice. When I was first starting out my plan was to sell online to pretty much everywhere. When things weren't working out I told a few friends and asked for advice and in return I got tons of support. They all bought shirts and told their friends who some also bought shirts and the chain is still going. I am filling huge orders to people in Canada because the word has spread.

I am in no way close to high volume or anything but just because of telling a few friends who were so happy to support me I really got a jump start. So, I suggest doing what mad4tshirts said and get your friends involved here.


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Angry. Word of mouth still works!!!!! I will take your advice.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Let me know how it works for you =)


----------



## flock (Apr 23, 2010)

fresco said:


> Flock,I have nothing totally finished. There are two ways I am looking at. 1. A logo that I repeat. I have seen in Tarifa,Spain where I live has been very successful. 2. The other is the way is to have follow a theme in my design around a word. I like both options. Obviously to make a logo and go from there is easier than constantly designing and re designing but is not that half the fun of it all? Quality cotton is what I would like to get my hands on. If you have any suggestions I would be grateful. A good cut and lasting cotton. Once I get a some basics ill send you a link. Likewise send me yours. Thanks for the message and have a good weekend.Fresco


Hey Fresco. Here is some of the stuff that I have developed for a t-shirt design competition site: Lilith Resurrected ~ I am also trying to follow this thread to get some direction, want to also launch my own tshirts for sale.


----------



## fresco (Apr 23, 2010)

flock said:


> Hey Fresco. Here is some of the stuff that I have developed for a t-shirt design competition site: Lilith Resurrected ~ I am also trying to follow this thread to get some direction, want to also launch my own tshirts for sale.



They look great. Ill send you a link when I have some stuff. Mine are going to be more cartoonish but I love what you have done.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

EnMartian has, what I believe to be the best advice. Understand & develop your target market. Our print on demand shirt fulfillment services group works with tons of online shirt companies. It's very clear which ones succeed: those who truly understand their target market and competition. Most, in fact, have a solid business plan.

The world of direct to garment printing simply enables folks to start a business, but often people greatly underestimate their ability to get in front of the consumer. Imagine selling funny t-shirts (we started off selling funny tees at Gafy.com). We do OK in the search engines, but there are thousands of companies who compete. 

Ebay, quite frankly, doesn't work too well, and shops at the major fulfillment sites throw your stuff in with other competition. Google AdWords will eat you alive. 

Find a niche market and narrow your key words...and you can do very well.

Best wishes.


----------

